# What BB on the 2011 Tarmac SL3 OSBB?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

What type of bottom bracket is Specialized using on this frame? I can't seem to find out. They say the Bottom bracket is "with crankset". So what type is it?

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52896&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Right on the title it says "S-Works Tarmac SL3 OSBB Frameset" (BB30) I have the pro frame and wanted to confirm my BB size too so I called them and they let me know. Give them a call, they are real helpfull and you know you are getting the right answer.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The frameset you linked to uses a BB Specialized refers to as OSBB, otherwise known as BB30.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The current "carbon OSBB" shell is PF30, so it uses the press-in cups and bearings. Previously Specialized had an "alloy OSBB" shell which was identical to BB30. Someone posted the Specialized compatibility guide and it clears up a lot of confusion:

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=568962&d=1284649902


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> The current "carbon OSBB" shell is PF30, so it uses the press-in cups and bearings. Previously Specialized had an "alloy OSBB" shell which was identical to BB30. Someone posted the Specialized compatibility guide and it clears up a lot of confusion:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=568962&d=1284649902


I wasn't aware of the change to PF30, so I stand corrected. Apologies to the OP.

Just a FYI, 'uk', but I can't view your link.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Ah, oops. I think that link will only work if you are logged into MTBR.

Try these instead.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good info, thanks for (re)posting.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Hey thanks guys. 

I was wondering about that which is why I posted this thread. 
Interesting that a PF30 shell is 4mm larger diameter and also narrower. Not surprising considering the bearings are housed in a sleeve. 

I'm not surprised that they switched to PF30. I ride a BB30 bike and love it...but..I can see some tolerance problems or squeaks if the steel bearing race wears into the aluminum shell. 
I haven't had any issues yet but a Pro rider on that frame told me he had to lock tight those bearings in to get rid of the squeaks.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

skygodmatt said:


> Hey thanks guys.
> 
> I was wondering about that which is why I posted this thread.
> Interesting that a PF30 shell is 4mm larger diameter and also narrower. Not surprising considering the bearings are housed in a sleeve.
> ...


it sort of seems mysterious but the shell is a larger diameter and narrower to accomodate the delrin cup which the bearing is pressed into - the cup has a lip that adds to the width

over
3000 miles on my SL3 2011 with OSBB with SRAM Red BB30 crank and bearings and knock on wood, nary a creak from the bottom bracket


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Campy makes cups for both BB30 and PF30 systems.. So the table is incorrect..no?


----------



## Cyclingfan1960 (Apr 5, 2012)

So.. just to be clear.. If someone buys a Press-in OSBB cups w/ ceramic bearings Specialized frame. Can I use a BB30 SRAM bottom bracket and crankset?

Thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cyclingfan1960 said:


> So.. just to be clear.. If someone buys a Press-in OSBB cups w/ ceramic bearings Specialized frame. Can I use a BB30 SRAM bottom bracket and crankset?
> 
> Thanks.


According to this compatibility guide, the answer is yes.
http://service.specialized.com/coll...m-Bracket---Oversized-Road-Bottom-Bracket.pdf


----------



## Cyclingfan1960 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

skygodmatt said:


> What type of bottom bracket is Specialized using on this frame? I can't seem to find out. They say the Bottom bracket is "with crankset". So what type is it?
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


I have a similar question....

Anybody have any idea what motor came in the 1970 Chevelle 454 LS6?


----------

